# Two button AF 758A Sam the Semaphore Man wiring diagram



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Another accessories question for the American Flyer experts out there.
I can only find wiring diagrams for the one button control of Sam 758. The only diagram for what is labeled 758A indicates a one button. It is my understanding that a 758A is two buttons and is what I have. Thanks again in advance for your help and input!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Another accessories question for the American Flyer experts out there.
> I can only find wiring diagrams for the one button control of Sam 758. The only diagram for what is labeled 758A indicates a one button. It is my understanding that a 758A is two buttons and is what I have. Thanks again in advance for your help and input!


 Here's the wiring for Sam, I thought you had figured it out already.








Hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Camden! That helps a lot!:thumbsup: I was able to get it working on my bench but Iit was missing a black wire to the ac. I was confused and thought that I might have to cut into the rainbow wire but all I need now is a black wire from the buttons. It is tough getting old!:hah:


----------

